# Smoking Deer.



## mavadakin (Nov 28, 2007)

I Have Little Experience In Smoking Deer.. I Know There Are Post Out There.. But Im Looking For Results..prime Results..got Buddies From Work ..processing At This Moment..so Much Meat..what Do I Ask For .what Will I Expect...i Do Not Hunt Deer..so I Am Green To This...but With This Forum  I Believe I Can Help Them Alot....lets Hear From Smf..smoking Deer Meat ..and How To Do..and What To Look For In Processing...i Dont Know..help .. Do They Make Steaks Or Do They Make Roasts??????..im Lost Here ..mike


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Whole front shoulder roast, about 6Lbs of meat, depending on deer size:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=shoulder


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 28, 2007)

I just smoked some last weekend. Biggest thing to watch for and becareful of is that you don't dry it out. This is very lean meat so it will dry out quickly. I marinated the meat over night then injected it and rubbed it. This is what some looked like...

This is a finished roast. This came from the hind quarter. I actually got two big roast from this. You can also cut steaks from this piece.
I do have some front shoulder but this is generally the tuffest piece of meat. I use it to make stew meat, jerky or something else. The loins both are always god anyway you choose.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the rear roasts and loins the most..... I leave the loin  (strip, back strap...what ever you want to call it) whole.... some folks roast or steak them out.... Deer is a much leaner animal than beef.... Usually very little fat..... Gramason just did a roast wrapped in bacon that was out of this world!!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 29, 2007)

ds7662


We are going to have a go with 2 front shoulders this weekend.Shoulders weigh about 5-6lb each. Will marinate prior to the smoke but was wondering what you injected them with ? 
Sounds like a great idea.

Also notice you guys talk of 'rub', what is it made from ? I realise its sold commercially but wondered if I could make some up..


----------



## richtee (Nov 29, 2007)

Check out the link in my post above Kiwi.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome roast ds7662!

My favorite way to cook a large hunk of venison is to soak it in milk overnight, rub with evoo, season with cracked black pepper and kosher salt......wrap in wet burlap and bury it in an underground oven overnight.

It's so moist and just falls off the bone.


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 29, 2007)

Kiwi you can make your own rub or buy a commercial one. Finding a recipe for a rub is not hard look around a bit. Also like cowgirl said you may want to coat it with yellow mustard or evoo to help the rub stick. 
I used a commercial injection sauce that was butter/garlic.
Cooked it to 160* and then removed and wrapped it.

Thanks for the compliment cowgirl


----------

